# Acetone?



## kindbudcocky (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone use Acetone on here for making hash, asking because I'm fixing to try it next week with some bud and a male plant just curious
Peace


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm no chemist,
   I think that I would stay away from Acetone period as there are a lot of nasties in there even after it has evaporated. Read under the Hash section about stony's latest project and the other posts about the use of Iso and the simple danger cautions. Iso might be a better method for you.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

Isn't Acetone the stuff that is in Finger Nail Polish remover? If so, I would stay away from it like KingKahuna said.


----------



## KADE (Jul 20, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Isn't Acetone the stuff that is in Finger Nail Polish remover? If so, I would stay away from it like KingKahuna said.


 
yes, yes it is...  a fancy name for a kind of paint thinner...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, smoking paint thinner is a bad idea, IMO.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 20, 2007)

yup, use the iso method. I did it and i couldn't have been happier lol. The hash oil is great, not the best for taste, but when you hit that hash oil two times, you don't care enough to think about the taste. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetone


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 20, 2007)

100% pure Acetone...it evaporates at room temp.!
Nothing left in there bud!
Give me your comments on that
Peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

kindbudcocky said:
			
		

> 100% pure Acetone...it evaporates at room temp.!
> Nothing left in there bud!
> Give me your comments on that
> Peace



Taken directly from wikipedia:
"Acetone is an irritant and inhalation may lead to hepatotoxic effects (causing liver damage). The fumes should be avoided. In no circumstance should it be consumed directly or indirectly. Always use goggles when handling acetone; it can cause permanent eye damage (corneal clouding)."

I'd hate to see you get sick, man. I would reccommend that you just stick with the ISO.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 20, 2007)

how come you would wanna ''try'' Acetone when you know iso will work just fine just a thought???


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah really. Epsecially after Sticky just pointed out how bad it will be if you smoke it.  Dont let natural selection take you man, use your dome.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2007)

Dyannas    ~    i have the same thought


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 23, 2007)

I am just going to use Everclear or 100% alcohol.
The reason I made this post was to see what ppl said and I appreciate that very much Sticky!!!Didn't want to b in the hospital over Hash so much Thanks too all! O yeah just cut the little beaut. down and am fixing to go ahead and do it too it.
Peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck bro. I was thinking about using everclear too.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 24, 2007)

its great stuff for getting nail varnish off

lol


pkj


----------

